# '

## Sky

> _22.03.2010_ 
>    64-     ,    ,  . 
>     .  ,    ,   .
>    2010      ()         .           . news.bigmir.net

   '

----------


## Sky

> **   
>     70-         . 
>     "  . "        , ʳ  ,      . 
>        . 
>       14  1940 .        . 
>  1988              "' "       .  
>  ,         -     " ".      .

  life.pravda.com.ua

----------


## JPM

> ,         26   60-       , . " -          ",     .

     400 ,      (    ), , .

----------


## sharasha

... ...

----------


## JPM

> 30       ,  "".   75 .   ,      .  
>        ,  .     .   ,    .     ,   .  
>   LifeNews,         -      .   .           .     ,          .  
>     12  1935   .  1958    .        .  1956       " ".              " " -       .  
>      .      ,  " ", "  "  " ".         "   ", " ", "  "  "   ".  1983         .

  .............  ...

----------


## nickeler

*JPM*, ,      .  .      ....

----------


## laithemmer

** .

----------


## Sky

> ,       .  ,            27 .     27 ,    .        ,  CNN.

  .

----------


## fabulist

. 27 :  

> 27    ,
>       "".

----------


## JPM

27...-    ... , ,         ...
R.I.P

----------


## Sir_2006

.  53

----------


## Merry Corpse

, 18 ,    .     90       .

----------


## RAMM



----------


## Karen

30   82-       . 
     . 
"30   11  45   82-               ...  ...        : ",  ,  ,  ".

----------


## V00D00People

*  ,   Linkin Park,  .*

----------


## Sky

fakty.com.ua

----------


## Barga

> fakty.com.ua https://fakty.com.ua/wp-content/uplo...oplavska-1.png

   .    ,   .

----------


## Barga

73     .        .            100 .
     100 ,       ,   ,    .      -        1967 .      20 .             ! (1968).      ,    .    ,     , ,    .       ,     . 
 2005            .   - ,     .       ,       . 
 2017      .    . 
  : https://www.rbc.ru/photoreport/26/10..._source=tw_rbc

----------


## Karen

Chanel  .    Le Figaro.   85 . 
 ,        ,     .     .  
,  !!!!!

----------


## Karen

ǲ в "˲-ò"  в   ˲Ͳ ϲ      
  52 . 
 ,     "-ó 90210",     , 4 ,   . 
ϒ                . 
       ,    ,   ̳ ,   ,   ,   ,         .

----------


## Merry Corpse

...

----------


## Karen

,          7        .       .

----------


## Barga

͗,       ,          ().            Facebook-    .   [12 ]       99-           ,  ,     .    ,   .   ,    .   19  1920     ,        .     ,    ,       .        .       ,    26   4  1953 .           .   61 .       ,     .,       -777.   ,        .

----------


## Barga

:  85-       .         ,      .  https://youtu.be/dN4-3_z69_4

----------


## Karen

80      ,       .      Idnes.cz. 
,     , 1 ,   .     ,      . 
      ,          .   ,        2016 ,           .  https://strana.ua/news/225373-v-prah...j-bolezni.html

----------


## Barga

,        ,  11 .    CBS News. 
   1965      ,        2  9 .        "-19",      "Appolo". 
 1970  1991         .         .    ,  -,       . 
 2016  -      ,    55-     .        . 
  15 .         ,     ,   .      86-. 
  NEWSONE  , r "  "" . "            .

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Dracon



----------


## Barga

10         Roxette  .   61 .        - .  Roxette    .      62- ̳      26-   23- .  Roxette        1986  2016 .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*R.I.P.*

----------


## Dracon

26  2020     -       
     :  Sikorsky S-76,        41-  ,     ,   ,   - ( ) -  . 
  Los Angeles Times,   ""  ,      13-  ,     ,      -    .         -  . ' ,     ,  . 
  Mirror,     ,  ,     -,     .    ,   10    ,  10-15 ,       ,    30    -.        ,      .  
PS:
     - 17- , 4-   ,     2019 .  ,   - 38 .
41-    '  2016 .  18       ,   17 - . '       MVP  .  񳺿 '  1996  2016     "- ".       2008-  2012-     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

72-       
              72-   .        Facebook.
"            ,   , 72-     ,  ,      ",    . 
    .     1997 .   2019              . 
"    ,  ,    ,     .         ",     .   https://lb.ua/society/2020/02/18/450...gib_boets.html

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 72-

  ... .  ,  ?

----------


## Dracon

31.03.2020 
  ""**       - 
""       .     ,         . 
   14-   215-   -  .  -   .  *  - , ,  .   ""  "",  " " (  "", " ", ""  "").    3, 4  5 .*

----------


## Barga

.,       -        . 
" .     .  , ,      .     alma mater,  ,     ,   .  ",  . 
    . 
  -  - ,      ,        2007-2010 ,        .  2007     .   -   ,   "",  - " "  . 
 .        .

----------


## Barga

56  
     Facebook     . 
,    , 30 . 
"       ...      ", -     Facebook. 
     ""    . 
            . 
" ,  !", "", ",   .  ,   ", ", !!!   ", "    !  !", " , ,    ", " -  !  !  !", -      . 
    ,           .     ""  ,   .            . 
   ,        .    2019     ,     ,    - " ". 
          ,  " ". 
     .      ,      .

----------


## vladd

,          .
        .
    ,       - ,     ͳ. 
   ,  .

----------


## Sky

ҳ  ...  *vladd*,  .        -     ,    .     .

----------


## vladd

> -     ,    .

   -  .
  -  .     ,  .    -  . 
,     ,   -  . ?         :  

> ,  , * !*

  ,  ,    "",     15    (    )      :
   , ....    " " ʳ    .   - *, , !*
  ,  ʳ ""   .    -    . 
  ,        ,    .    90- .
,  ,    "  ",      .    -  ʳ  .
 ""   ,    - "",   "'". 
ϳ ,      . .
    " "   ,    .

----------


## Dracon

*   78      * ,          
  '     1963- ,   1973-       . 
  ,     -,        -1994,       . 
, 10  2020 ,     . 
³ '.

----------


## Barga

6       ,   Corriere della Sera. 
        92-  . 
 ANSA ,            . 
   ,     , ,   "        ".

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*   ,     5 . .  ,      !*    
      43 !?
  ,    (   )     ,     ,    !? 
   ?
    ,        20-    ?
    ,    . 
 ,   -   ,            .
  ,     . 
   ?
, - ,  ,  ?!
   ,    ?
      ?
  ,      .
 ?
   ,     5 . . 
 ,      !
             ? 
        ?
       ?
  ,                 ?
           ,    ,   ? 
   ,   ,         ,    ,    ?
   ,     . 
     ,        , !
      ,             1,5 .   ,       ! 
 ,               :    ()?
 ,    , ,    ,     ,      26 .
  ,      ? 
P.S.   !
      ! 
             (  )       ,    , .

----------


## Barga

?     .      .    .  
     .   43 .    ,       .

----------


## GVL224

> ?     . *     .*    .

  ?
   ?
       ( ).

----------


## Barga

> ?
>    ?
>        ( ).

        .  ,   .       . ,     .    ,  ,         .

----------


## GVL224

> .  ,   .       . ,     .    ,  ,         .

      .
      .

----------


## Karen

86-    .

----------


## Barga

> 86-    .  https://img.pravda.com/images/doc/b/...kommersant.jpg

----------


## Karen

!!!!!! 
        .      Clarín. 
    60    ,        .           -   .  
     . 
 , !       ,     .  https://news.sportbox.ru/Vidy_sporta...ijego_Maradona

----------


## Dracon

*   , ,          60*  ( CNN). 
  ,    , 25-  2020         -  - . 
11-  2020       -  .            . 
      30- .           (3:0).           -  . 
   24-  25-  2020         . 
,        .     550    ,       300 .     .  *   !!!!*

----------


## Dracon

COVID-19       
     90-      ,       
3     COVID-19,             .      㳿  㳺  䳺      . 
   28  1930         ( ) .      .     ,  10-    ,    20 . 
 1950        ,    1956-.      . .  1962      ,      .   2000      .      . 
        ,       . ³    ,       .        .          ,   . 
 80-       . 
 ,  - https://poltava.to/news/58691/

----------


## Karen

86-  .    . 
        .   ,    ,      . 
  15       .

----------


## Dracon

> https://www.calend.ru/img/content_persons/i5/5363.jpg 
>         86-  .    . 
>         .   ,    ,      . 
>   15       .

      .     85            12 . 
 15                 .        . 
   ""        .         , ,   .        .   ,  ,       ,        ,   . 
   ,        .          . *"      .  ,     . ,        ,     ,   .  , , : , , , ..."*, -   .Ru.  *      . "      .        . .  .  ,   , -  .       - ,  .  ,      ,   . , ,             "*, -    . 
     : "    , ,              ,   , ". 
        .             . "    , , .  ,       .  ,     -       .      .  ,      ", -  ,  . 
         : "    .   ,      .     ,   .     .         32 .      :    ,   !. .  ,  ,  .   ". 
 ,        ,  ,  ,  ,     .             ""     .

----------


## Barga

볻     
    82  
    볻     .   82 . 
         . . 
  ,     18 ,       . 
  ,        . 
     8  1938 .  1960-  -       .      1965-,               . 
            ,    !   .          .  ,     ,   ,    ,   -   , ϳ,    . 
 2015  ̳               ,       ,     . 
    볻, ,     .         ,     ,     . 
  2020           ,    .    : https://glavcom.ua/news/z-zhittya-pi...an-737392.html

----------


## Dracon

* 79-      ,     *  
, 17  2021 ,        ,    . 
  : 
"      . 
,  ,           . 
,    ,  : " ".     . 
³  㳺,  ,  . 
ϳ    ,              . 
  . 
         : " ".      . 
   . ,  .      .      ".

----------


## Dracon

... 
   2015       
 3     
 2016  
   ³ 
 2017  
 
  ǲ   
            . 
³  ,       ,  ! 
.         ,    ,     ,    .     ,   ,  ̳   ,            . 
           ,     .      ,       . 
   ,   ,      .      :     ,          .

----------


## infospacer

> **.         ,    ,     ,    .

  **:      .
"   **           ."Wikipedia
*Dracon*    -     (    ...)  ...

----------


## Karen

91    ,  ,          .

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

-       https://tsn.ua/ru/ukrayina/umer-byvs...k-1839724.html

----------


## Jedi_Lee

100-150 .  .    ...  , ... -  -       ...  ,      .           .  ,       .   ,    .     !!!

----------


## Barga



----------


## Karen

88 .     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga



----------


## Jedi_Lee

*   ,        Instagram*        
,   2017       .        ,     ,      .  ,        Instagram,     . 
   ,   ,     . 20   YouTube      -     ӻ.

----------


## Dracon

*     -   1972    71 .* 
  1972 ,             71 .  
          ,        -  .       ,   ,  ,  ,  ,     .              1972 . 
       ,         ,  (),  -,      ,  ,  ,  , , ,    . 
  2008           1/2/3.   * '*

----------


## Karen

-    .
     "",    ,  . 
"   ,           ,        -    .    ,        ,           ,   37 ", -   . 
  ,          8    10-  101  .     ,    ,     " ".

----------


## Karen

"". 
   25    .16:45. 
  83 . ³ 1996-  2006     ,     .       . 
      COVID-19.    -,      .    ,    ,      ,      .  
" .        .        .   ,     ",    .

----------


## Karen

28         ,     .   72 .

----------


## Karen



----------


## Dracon

*       ³        ,         *  -     . 
           .     ,       .  *        ³ . ³  ,      .   ,    ,   .     . ³  .       ,        .* 
          ³   .   *https://www.facebook.com/GeneralStaf...58798803099872*  *³ ,  !*

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *       ³        ,         *  -     . 
>            .     ,       .  *        ³ . ³  ,      .   ,    ,   .     . ³  .       ,        .* 
>           ³   .   *https://www.facebook.com/GeneralStaf...58798803099872*  *³ ,  !*

    *³ , !*

----------


## Dracon

, ,  ,    .     
24  2022           ,   --   .       . 
     ,    ĳ:. 
         .        .     .    .     .   ,   .   ,   .   , .    .  ,   . , !   .   
 ,  , ,       .  *³ , !*

----------


## Dracon

*      ,     ,   ,    *    
        :  * ,        ,    ...      .      !   !       !     .   .    . ³     !  !   !*  *³ , !*

----------


## Karen



----------


## Barga



----------


## Karen

> 

    ,

----------


## MAD_MAX

> https://static.nv.ua/shared/system/A...0203420&f=webp

   .

----------


## Barga

. 
    57-    ,       .     .   
    .

----------


## Barga

: 
▪️      1985   24  1991 ,    15  1990   25  1991 . 
▪️  17  1985               . 
▪️         ,     21 000  . 
▪️         ,       . 
▪️    92-       .

----------


## Sky

> : 
> ▪️      1985   24  1991 ,    15  1990   25  1991 . 
> ▪️  17  1985               . 
> ▪️         ,     21 000  . 
> ▪️         ,       . 
> ▪️    92-       .

----------


## Barga

> 

  . !!!  !

----------


## Sky

> . !!!  !

    () - .     ,      .

----------

